# Dirt within Heli roof lights



## MarkCFurnival (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,
I have three heki roof lights( windows) in my Kon Tiki. I have noticed that two of them have managed to get dirt between the inside and outside layers. Does anyone know if it possible to get the two layers apart to clean them? There are some screws on the hinges that look like if they are removed, the lower panel will come away from the outside one, but I am not sure if they are a sealed unit.

Any ideas?


Thank you

Mark


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I,m no help to you but have the same issue, will await replies with interest

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Me too. Even the grime in the fiddly bits seems almost impossible to clean. I was wondering if they would be easy to remove for cleaning? Might have a go if tomorrow is a good day, Alan.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Alan, let us know how you get on and how you manage it
Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I doubt that it will split into two halves. 
I would look along the lines of a streak free cleaning solution that could be introduced into the void between the skins and drained freely leaving it like new (in your dreams) but maybe possible. To introduce a cleaning solution would need a good size hole on the inner skin that could be blanked off with a grommet later.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Cleaning*

I did mine with a bottle brush and dishcloth, the plastic is quite sharp in places so ended up with several cuts and scratches to my fingers. Not perfect but at least I now get some light into the washroom.

I too await someone with a better idea.


----------

